# Quantum Networks don't exist yet - but ongoing work points in that direction!



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Madrid duo fire up quantum contender to Google search.



> *Two Madrid scientists from The Complutense University think they have an algorithm that may impact the nature of the world's leading search engine. In essence, they are saying Hey, world, Google This. "We have found an instance of this class of quantum protocols that outperforms its classical counterpart and may break the classical hierarchy of web pages depending on the topology of the web," say the researchers.*


-- Tom


----------

